# Solid Performer on Cabinet Saws and Hybrids Alike



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Well alrighty then!! Thanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Well alrighty then!! Thanks.
> 
> - Andybb


Thanks for checking it out Andy.
Best


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you buy it or was it given to you ?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I got some help on this one but it's a mid-priced blade. You could pay more for a blade, but there are certainly cheaper blades out there. I'm pickier on dado blades than G.P. ripping and crosscutting blades. I think I gave the Forrest Dado a 3 star rating if I recall correctly. I'll always give my honest take on blades. I love the variety of blades and tooth geometry on the market right now.
Happy woodworking.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I really like the blades with the thicker bodies. Much more stable. Of course they usually have less in the way of the laser cut reliefs to control noise and deformation so I keep watch when making enough cuts to start heating the blade.

The .126 kerf, did you measure that or is that part of the specs?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just went out and measured the kerf, and it looks like the .126" is an accurate spec.
The body of the blade is .087".

Cheers


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Good review Willie.

As always I enjoyed your video.

It looks like a great blade and the price is fair at about $72?

To bad Whiteside doesn't make a 3/32" + - blade.

I think this blade would be great on a sliding miter saw as well.

My table saw is a Bosch #4100 and not as powerful as yours. I use this Infinity # 010-150 combo max lite. 








It works extremely well on all woods I cut up to 8/4.

This blade cost about $89.99. Have you ever tried this blade?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Good review Willie.
> 
> As always I enjoyed your video.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Whiteside does have plans to add thin kerf blades to their lineup. I'm with you on that one, and often find myself using thin kerf blades. I do have experience with Infinity blades, but I've never used that one. I used to run an Infinity Dadonator until my Sawstop brake munched it. That was a $300 mistake. I didn't ever get another one because they're not recommended on a Sawstop. I go back and forth between that and a Fusion F2 saw, so I like my blades to work on both saws.

Thanks for sharing your experience with blades.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Ouch! That's a good tip Willie. If I ever get a Sawstop I'll remember that.

Did the saw wreck the Dadonator or did the Dadonator wreck the safety break?

Is it Infinite's fault or a manufactured flaunt at Sawstop?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Ouch! That's a good tip Willie. If I ever get a Sawstop I'll remember that.
> 
> Did the saw wreck the Dadonator or did the Dadonator wreck the safety break?
> 
> ...


It was nobody's fault but my own. I made a cool custom bandsaw fence that had T-tracks and screws in it. I hit the tip of a screw and I must have been touching the T-track on the top. The dado blade and brake were both destroyed. The take-home message for me is to use a dado blade that's approved for Sawstop (Infinity is not). Otherwise you risk ruining your saw too!

Best


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. I get it now.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been running this Dimar blade for awhile now and while it is a work horse, cuts through 8/4 maple with easy even on my 1 3/4 hp Delta saw, the cut finish is now where close to what my 40t Forrester leaves.
On a side note, it makes a very high pitch sound compared to my 24t FTB Dimar rip blade?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Andre,
Thanks for sharing your experience. It looks like the blade design has changed some for this new Whiteside Plus series, compared to the Dimar branded blades. 
The 40 tooth Whiteside Plus might be a little louder than my thin kerf blades, but I didn't notice a high pitch whine. 
I don't doubt that a WWII leaves a finer finish, but it comes at a much higher price point. All good things to consider when shopping for the next blade!


----------

